# Boca Grande



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Dude,

Find "beach access" to the pass at the north end of Boca Grande (Gasparilla Pass) and work your way east to the docks on the inside of the pass. You can use jerkbaits or jigs around the docks on an outgoing tide for snook action.

You should be able to find some snook between the beach and the 1st sandbar in the swash. Small white jigs will work best here as the fish are wary.. Often, they will be right where the waves are crashing on the beach. *Throw parallel to the beach, not straight out..*


----------



## timj (Aug 31, 2011)

top water plugs or sub surface lures in white and red. I like haden super spook jr's and rattling chug bugs in the low light times. when snookdaddy says throw in the swash between the 1st sandbar and the beach this can literally mean just a few feet 5-10 its crazy where you see these guys sometimes.



enjoy it you will probably get hooked and leave SC behind you for good like I did.


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info, guys.  Wow, what an awesome place.  Couldn't find any decent access on the north end of the island near the beach.  Fished the beach at 17th St. early in the morning and caught a jack and a flounder but no snook.  Fished around the fishing pier on the north end of the island on the ICW and caught 20 or so small gag and red grouper and a nice Spanish, all on various Z-Man plastics.  Got broken off twice - one of the fish really peeled some line before it got into the rocks, could have been a good snook I guess.  I want to go back for a week and bring the boat.  Anything going on there in summer?  I know it's hot and kind of the off season then, but it's really no worse than SC, and that water sure is pretty.


----------



## Dudeitsmattx (Nov 3, 2013)

Summer is good there and all around Pine Island here! Tarpon are in and the big snook are in!


----------

